# Indian on ePay



## That bike guy (Apr 4, 2018)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192500406287
If the link doesn’t work copy past this 192500406287


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 4, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192500406287


----------



## bike (Apr 4, 2018)

sure


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

That frames’  head tube has more holes than Swiss chezz...... :0


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2018)

Lots of brass fill.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> That frames’  head tube has more holes than Swiss chezz...... :0



That way you can make it into any bike you want by simply attaching the appropriate headbadge


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2018)

Locks like it had a bottle cap badge hole.


----------



## That bike guy (Apr 4, 2018)

We all can tell it’s a very old and used frame but is it a Indian? IDK


----------



## bike (Apr 4, 2018)

how much for the dog? ^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^ if you are in the market for a real indian frame fork and haardd to find headcups contact me 3k 80 plus ship us postal money order only no bs only the real thing in primer $100 deposit for pix- refunded on purchase.
no pictures for historians sorry


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

It's not an Indian frame. Split bottom brackets were used extensively by other manufacturers, not exclusive by Indian. I do have a frame myself with split bottom bracket that I haven't been able to identify.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

I've said this before but you can build an Indian, Harley Davidson, of Flying Merkel from a Westfield, Davis, or Miami frame respectively but all you have is a clone or a tribute bike worth the sum of its parts. Most of these built bikes I see are done poorly because they simply swap a badge and chain ring not paying attention to the year or the model and chasing down the rest of the specific equipment called for on these models. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I've said this before but you can build an Indian, Harley Davidson, of Flying Merkel from a Westfield, Davis, or Miami frame respectively but all you have is a clone or a tribute bike worth the sum of its parts. Most of these built bikes I see are done poorly because they simply swap a badge and chain ring not paying attention to the year or the model and chasing down the rest of the specific equipment called for on these models. V/r Shawn




So what do you call this bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> So what do you call this bike?
> View attachment 782612



A very well executed 1918 HD Motorcyke tribute/clone. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A very well executed 1918 HD Motorcyke tribute/clone. V/r Shawn




Ah, just wanna make sure. I bet it cost the same or more than an restored "original" HD.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Ah, just wanna make sure. I bet it cost the same or more than an restored "original" HD.



I doubt it but my point is it is not an original HD. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm not a purist, for me that bike it's not original, no sir, it's better than the original, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

I know of  one BUG EYE RMS  that has half of the tank remade from scratch that hasn’t been disclosed... would that make it a fake——- or a clone...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I know of  one BUG EYE RMS  that has half of the tank remade from scratch that hasn’t been disclosed... would that make it a fake——- or a clone...



 I'd say it's original, but shady.


----------



## That bike guy (Apr 4, 2018)

Theseus’s paradox https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow mind Blowing......got to read this again and again..... I think a few people on this site should read this also...:0


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 4, 2018)

A Schrodinger bicycle?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

That bike guy said:


> Theseus’s paradox https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus




Very interesting...thanks.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 5, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I know of one BUG EYE RMS that has half of the tank remade from scratch that hasn’t been disclosed... would that make it a fake——- or a clone...



Depends, if the rest of the bike is the real deal, then the only thing fake/clone is the one half of the tank. It's his bike and he does not have to disclose it to anyone unless he puts it up for sale, then he better disclose that information.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Depends, if the rest of the bike is the real deal, then the only thing fake/clone is the one half of the tank. It's his bike and he does not have to disclose it to anyone unless he puts it up for sale, then he better disclose that information.



depends on who's looking at it


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 5, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> depends on who's looking at it




To buy or ??

If you know what your looking at, then authenticity should not be to hard to figure out.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2018)

Personally I don’t see original if something has to be remade to match the rest of the bike it’s call restored.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 5, 2018)

Remade = Reproduction not restored


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 5, 2018)

It Would be cool to have a thread that explains  terms like restored, reproduction, refinished, etc. so when we come to this topic we don’t always start over again batting it back and forth. We would need to agree on the precise meanings with regards to our hobby, unlike furniture restoration or art restoration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Unless this hobby reached the level of organization that the car hobby has I don’t see agreement on much in the way of terms or definitions. I think the only time this becomes really important is when you are buying or selling. That’s when you need full disclosure on whether something is fake, restored, or reproduced. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 7, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It Would be cool to have a thread that explains  terms like restored, reproduction, refinished, etc. so when we come to this topic we don’t always start over again batting it back and forth. We would need to agree on the precise meanings with regards to our hobby, unlike furniture restoration or art restoration.




To me, restoration is painted to look new, reproduction is any made part that is not easy to find and there are a lot of them floating around the bike hobby.
There are also distressed restorations, some so good you can't tell if original condition or not.
To make things simple about any purchase you make, use the old adage: BUYER BEWARE!


----------

